

Ubuntu: notifyOSD ignores the expire timeout parameter - duncan_bayne
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/390508

======
duncan_bayne
This bug just bit me.

"Why is my --expire-time setting not working? It's almost like it's being
ignored ... oh, it is."

:(

